# alsa-driver make fails on emerge.

## ewbish

Updated to latest kernel-> 2.6.23-gentoo-r3.  I've always used the add on modules instead of building it in the kernels........however, after building the new kernel and rebooting, I went to reemerge alsa-driver 1.0.14-r1 (the current stable) and received a make error.  Thinking it might be a problem with the version, I tried the testing 1.0.15 with the same result and same error.  It emerges fine and sound works flawlessly with the prior kernel I was running (22-gentoo-r :Cool: , the same kernel options are chosen.

The make error is:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.15.ebuild, line  143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

----------

## didymos

Post more of the output above that.  That's just a generic error message that pops up for most any problem, regardless of the actual cause.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

=sys-devel/gcc-3*

in /etc/portage/package.mask. Appears to be fine.

----------

## CCMCornell

I think I'ved run into the same error when updating to gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 and rebuilding alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1.  For my kernel, CONFIG_SOUND=m while CONFIG_SND (alsa) and CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME (oss) are not set, so I think the kernel is fine.  Here is the output from the first error:

```

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.

0.14/acore/sound.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore

/sound.c: In function ‘alsa_sound_exit’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/sound.c:552: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/sound.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/misc/ac97_bus.o

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore] Error 2

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/ac97/ac97_pcm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/ac97/ac97_proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_synth.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_callback.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_patch.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/irq.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/memory.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/voice.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emumpu401.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emupcm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emuproc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emumixer.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/emufx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/timer.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/p16v.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.o

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1.ebuild, line  143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

```

----------

## lawilog

i had the same problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=4614458

with the older kernel i had chosen the module, because when i tried it that time the build-into-kernel-drivers were not working for me. 

now using 2.6.23 the kernel-drivers are working perfectly fine on my system.  :Smile: 

the module can no longer be unloaded etc, but at least sound is back on.

lw

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCMCornell,

Your emu10k1 sound chip has been working well with the kernel provided alsa modules for a long time now.

With 2.6 series kernels, you should try alsa modules in the following sequence.

1. kernel provided alsa modules

2. alsa-drivers ... they may, as is the case here, be incompatible with your kernel.

3. CVS alsa, if you have a very new sound chip. These drivers may be incompatible with your kernel and may not even compile even if they are.

----------

## ewbish

Rest of my error message:

LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work/alsa-driver-1.0.15/pci/trident/snd-trident.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work/alsa-driver-1.0.15/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 54 modules

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.15.ebuild, line  143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ewbish,

```
Building modules, stage 2.

MODPOST 54 modules

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory 
```

shows that the compile phase worked but that a needed script was missing.

I can't tell from your posts so far what provides the script.

However, you are building snd-trident.o, which is not a bleeding edge sound chip.

I suspect the kernel provided alsa will work for you.

----------

## pendor

This issue looks rather similar to this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=4614458

I've posted a patch there which allowed alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 to build under 2.6.23 on my system.

Hope it helps!

-Zac Bedell

----------

